# German Shepherd Mixes



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

German Shepherd Mixes are designer dogs - not mere mutts 

Alaskan Shepherd (GSD X Alaskan Malamute)










Gerberian Sherpsky (GSD X Siberian Husky)










Chow Shepherd (GSD X Chow)










German Shepador (GSD X Labrador)











Euro Mountain Shepardnese (GSD X Bernese Mountain Dog)










German Sheppit (GSD X Pit Bull)











New Shep (GSD X NewFoundland)











Saint Shepherd (GSD X Saint Bernard)












Shepkita (GSD X Akita)










German Ridgeback (GSD X Rhodesian Ridgeback)











If you took a German Shepherd and another purebred dog and tossed them into a cocktail shaker to see what would come out, it might be one of the above dogs. Of course, not every one is in love with a designer dog.
Question being: would you want one?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The following errors occurred with your submission:
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

This little guy ticks all the boxes in a mix:

A Corman Shepherd! (GSD X Corgi)










And:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

all of them are terribly bad ideas with no consideration for the temperament and character which would result from these conflicting combinations.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree it can be a hit and miss.

Ideally, you would want to combine the best qualities of two purebred breeds in a designer dog and filter out their shortcomings like health problems.

There's no way to know how the dog's genes come into play. Hybrids usually have greater stamina but sometimes they fall short of the mark.

Personally, if I'm considering a mix, I want the dog to look as close to the GSD as possible, which means most of the possible combinations are off my list.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Hi,

You went to some trouble to find and post all these pics of GSD mixes. This is a GSD site. People here are owners/breeders/trainers of GSDs. The people here have breed preference for the GSD by the very fact that they're here. What is the objective of this thread?

Also you say:
"There's no way to know how the dog's genes come into play."

There are people, generations of people, who have made it their business to carefully evaluate and discern how 'the dogs genes come into play', they're the responsible breeders.

I don't get what you're aiming at.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

viking said:


> Hi,
> 
> You went to some trouble to find and post all these pics of GSD mixes. This is a GSD site. People here are owners/breeders/trainers of GSDs. The people here have breed preference for the GSD by the very fact that they're here. What is the objective of this thread?
> 
> ...


The GSD is the second most popular breed of dog in America. I have had a purebred GSD and I love the breed and this thread illustrates how far the breed's popularity has extended. Not always for the good of the breed.

You're right with responsible purebred breeders. You know exactly what you're getting in a purebred dog. In a designer dog on the other hand, you can't predict how each parent dog's contribution will affect the appearance and temperament of the dog.

Some people like a GSD and they also want qualities they admire in other dogs. The designer dog craze is controversial and let's just say cross-bred dogs are not for every one.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Lol! I'd say intentionally crossbred dogs aren't for anyone but that's just my own view.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

viking said:


> Lol! I'd say intentionally crossbred dogs aren't for anyone but that's just my own view.


Agreed. I find most of them just too weird for my taste, but that's me. I like the wild wolf look, which is part of the appeal of the GSD. Too cutey dogs just don't cut it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if there is a cross at the very minimum it should be within the herding group --- to improve and widen the genetic diversity -- such as going back into the foundational "breeds" that were used to create the unified GSD

not designer .


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I am a fan of the GSD X Belgian Malinois cross. It serves a purpose and brings the good qualities of both breeds for a working dog. I'm not a fan of designer crosses or crossing breeds with different traits or temperaments to get a dog simply for "looks." 

I would be very careful with some of the designer dogs in the pictures. Mixing breeds that do not compliment each other can be disastrous. When nerves, sharpness and drive get mixed in a random fashion, you can wind up with nervy, aggressive and fearful dogs.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

carmspack said:


> if there is a cross at the very minimum it should be within the herding group --- to improve and widen the genetic diversity -- such as going back into the foundational "breeds" that were used to create the unified GSD
> 
> not designer .


They did that when they created the Czech Wolfdog - its a herding group dog that's GSD crossed with the Carpathian Wolf. Not designer but to make a better working dog and its a foundational breed in the AKC at present. A more useful dog with human whimsy kept out of the picture. Which is why the AKC doesn't recognize designer dogs with that intent in mind. For thousands of years, a dog was much more than a companion and casual pet and that's true even today.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I would point out that Stephanitz did insist a dog be bred for working. But he also wanted the animal to look good as well. There's no reason why those aims have to conflict. When he found it in the first GSD, he found what he was looking for and as they say, the rest was history.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm skipping the debate of designer dogs and figured I'd show off a picture of a friend's wonderful dog. He's gsd x husky, but with a little 'something else' mixed in there.








He is a fabulous dog in regards to health & temperament. Has the gsd inteligence, Velcro bond, obedience, and trainability. Has the husky two different eye colors, extreme socialness and playfulness; and don't forget the enhanced howl.
While out hiking, he snatched a fish out of the a lake. He has great speed & endurance. He's around 27 inches at the withers.

Whatever reason he was actually bred for, he came out to be an amazing dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NormanF said:


> They did that when they created the Czech Wolfdog - its a herding group dog that's GSD crossed with the Carpathian Wolf. Not designer but to make a better working dog and its a foundational breed in the AKC at present. A more useful dog with human whimsy kept out of the picture. Which is why the AKC doesn't recognize designer dogs with that intent in mind. For thousands of years, a dog was much more than a companion and casual pet and that's true even today.


which failed as a working dog ...

and then Dutch man Saarloos attempted a similar cross and it failed as a working dog.

now this crosses are for designer looks.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NormanF said:


> I would point out that Stephanitz did insist a dog be bred for working. But he also wanted the animal to look good as well. There's no reason why those aims have to conflict. When he found it in the first GSD, he found what he was looking for and as they say, the rest was history.


 sure -- but he went back to native , practical herding females --- dogs proven by actual use .


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

carmspack said:


> sure -- but he went back to native , practical herding females --- dogs proven by actual use .



Yes, and there was a purpose beyond looks and structure.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Putting a cutesy name on a mongrel does not make it another breed.


----------



## Anieris (May 1, 2015)

@Saito Beautiful dog!!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm with Carmspack on this one. If someone had the desire to cross out then it should be with similar dogs. With preference to strains that the breed was originally founded on. 

I could see using some of the 'old german herding dog' landraces. My first choice would be the Süddeutscher Schwarzer. 

From what I understand it is one of the larger types, more rectangular then squared. Their herding style emphasizes grip and they are also used as guardians. Similar temperament to a GSD. I imagine that crosses between a GSD and an SS would have dogs meeting the GSD standard by the 2nd/3rd generation. Heck I wouldn't be surprised if a handful of the first crosses passed as pure GSDs. 

Plus can you say GORGEOUS!?!



























If I were a german shepherd breeder and for some reason if I wanted to out cross to a different breed - I'd be importing a few of these guys.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a GSD/golden retriever mix. If his ears stood up I don't think anyone would question him being pure GSD. He has 3 purebred GSD grandparents and one purebred Golden retriever grandparent. That being said he is just a GSD mix or a mongrel/mutt whatever. Don't get me wrong he is a great dog and I wouldn't trade him for any pure bred. I am just not so delusional as to have to give my dog any fancy names. There is nothing wrong with owning a mutt. I would assume most house holds will be better off with a mutt. Or at least not a dog with super high drives which require a lot of exercise. Shoot most American households can't even give their kids the proper amount of time needed let alone a dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Slamdunc said:


> Yes, and there was a purpose beyond looks and structure.


that is the thing isn't it.

I can understand a deliberate, well thought out plan to create a working dog , "improved" or as an adaptation to changing needs -- part of the evolution.

I can understand utilizing the Hungarian Mudi 
which , if you look at von Stephanitz' book MAY have been integrated into the genetics of the local herding dogs (sans breed status as per public rather than personal breed books) 
OR the Mudi has the genetics of some of the local GSD "type" before and/or after creating a uniform type. 
"BRIEF HISTORICAL SUMMARY: The breed came into being during the 18th to the 19th century from cross breeding Hungarian herding dogs most probably with various prick eared German herding dogs. "\
and
"The Mudi is a shepherd dog of sheep and cattle also, so as he has to understand what's he has to do without saying, from a glance. This demands swiftness, courage and absolute obedience and also intelligence to handle those situtations when the dog had to decide without the shepherd. Mudi work as an expert in herding, hunting, agility, dog dancing and as a rescue dog, which shows the legendary docility of the breed.
*He is excellent in alarming: do not bark just to hear his own voice, and very attentive. incorruptible and brave, as a real shepherd dog he is also distrustful with foreigners"*

so similar in breed characteristics . 

By the way too many GSD are too easilty stimulated and vocal -- (not mine!- don't like it -- will breed away from this)

I can understand and accept incorporating any of the Altdeutscher Hutehund (herding) which are probably right in there genetically as part of the female pool of local herding dogs.
(Gelbbacker , Harzer Fuchs, Schwarzer) all which are able to breed to each other as they are bred for work .



Even the English shepherd/ American Farm dog (when bred for work) .

All these are in the same group on the genomic canine study .

NOT the border collie.

For tracking I've found a few that would be compatible.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

NormanF said:


> This little guy ticks all the boxes in a mix:
> 
> A Corman Shepherd! (GSD X Corgi)
> 
> ...


Lol looks like a mini German shepherd lol


----------



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

Best dog I ever had was Katie...a GSD, Collie, Chow mix....lived to be 16 years old. Got her from the dog pound for my mom....my mom didn't want her, wanted a cute dog. I took her home and she was the sweetest dog ever. Was great with my kids..never growled or bit anyone. Miss her dearly!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> Lol looks like a mini German shepherd lol


Yup. That's exactly what it looks like - a mini German Shepherd. The Corgi would be a great foundation dog to create a mini German Shepherd from. You'd be trading size for longevity and that usually comes with a small dog. GSD parental influence is unmistakable here and you could have it in all the GSD colors. A pretty little dog!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah , nice (not) -- go ahead and add the spinal problems small dogs with long backs and short legs have - prolapsed or degenerative discs , just when serious GSD breeders are doing their best to eliminate DM and sacral lumbar problems.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Seriously, the last thing the world needs is more purposefully bred GSD mixes for pets. There are so many of them already. And the one in my avatar was lucky she had the family she did. Most would not have tolerated her temperament issues and dumped her.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

One of my worries would be have a dog with protective/defensive instincts and not good nerves to go with it. Good nerves can be one of the first things to go genetically, from what I understand, and that can create fear biters.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

https://pages.wustl.edu/dogbreeds/study-inherited-short-tail-and-taillessness-pembroke-welsh-corgi


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

angelas said:


> Seriously, the last thing the world needs is more purposefully bred GSD mixes for pets. There are so many of them already. And the one in my avatar was lucky she had the family she did. Most would not have tolerated her temperament issues and dumped her.



I agree. If you're going to create a new breed, you need responsible breeders who have a good idea of what characteristics and temperament an ideal dog should have and maintain quality standards. That's not what you're going to find in casually bred dogs. And I think its a bad idea. That said, not every GSD mix is necessarily a bad dog; if its the right dog it could make a fine family pet.

That's why prospective adopters should do their homework and work with a shelter/rescue group to find a dog that matches their personality, lifestyle and needs. Only that way will it work out both for the dog and the family it would come to live with.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the labradoodle started off with best intentions to solve a problem in the guide dog breeding program .

we know the rest of the story. 

here is a combination done well - with a PLAN , with standards, with expectations of traits HOW TO SELECT COBBERDOG BREEDING STOCK -  Rutlands Australian Cobberdogs


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

NormanF said:


> German Shepherd Mixes are designer dogs - not mere mutts
> 
> 
> This little guy ticks all the boxes in a mix:
> ...





NormanF said:


> I agree. If you're going to create a new breed, you need responsible breeders who have a good idea of what characteristics and temperament an ideal dog should have and maintain quality standards. That's not what you're going to find in casually bred dogs. And I think its a bad idea. That said, not every GSD mix is necessarily a bad dog; if its the right dog it could make a fine family pet.
> 
> That's why prospective adopters should do their homework and work with a shelter/rescue group to find a dog that matches their personality, lifestyle and needs. Only that way will it work out both for the dog and the family it would come to live with.



So, why did you start this thread? Are you saying that mongrels that do not contain GSD in the mix are less worthy than other mutts of a good home? 

Beyond breeding, and in some cases working at a specific job with a dog, a dog is a dog is a dog. All of them have personalities, all of them have strengths and weaknesses, all of them are deserving of the love and care they should receive in a good home. Some are purebreds, some are mongrels -- two choices, either can be awesome pets, neither makes a better pet for all situations. 

There are a lot of people on here who have a GSD and a mixed breed dog, and a lot of people on here who have dogs of other breeds. Lets not put down any of them, by trying to make some of them special.


----------



## asx40 (Jan 4, 2022)

Lol! Intentionally crossbred dogs aren't for everyone, in my opinion, but that's just my opinion. However, I would like a bulldog mix. 
German Shepherd Bulldog Mix


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Growing up we had a mixed breed. 3/4 lab 1/4 GSD. It was from an oops litter. She was a good dog to watch over two little girls and she was with us into our teens. That being said, I think we are better off with great GSDs and great Labs. No real need to mix the two on purpose.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, this is probably a terrible thing to say on the GSD forum, but we know two other owners of GSD/Husky mixes and their dogs made it to 14, 16 years old. I feel like the mix may help with health/longevity? Our GSD/husky mix is doing weirdly well at 11-12 years old, just some mild arthritis. 

And I've always been partial to GSD/collie mixes...I've known a few, and they seem to have the trainability / intelligence / people-orientation of GSDs along with a sweet biddable nature.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDchoice said:


> Well, this is probably a terrible thing to say on the GSD forum, but we know two other owners of GSD/Husky mixes and their dogs made it to 14, 16 years old. I feel like the mix may help with health/longevity? Our GSD/husky mix is doing weirdly well at 11-12 years old, just some mild arthritis.
> 
> And I've always been partial to GSD/collie mixes...I've known a few, and they seem to have the trainability / intelligence / people-orientation of GSDs along with a sweet biddable nature.


I put Odessa down a few months ago at over 14. Babs was almost 14, Jenna almost 13, Heidi over 13. Right now, I have Bear who turned 12 in March and is sleeping a little more and is maybe not hearing as well, but otherwise she is doing great. They are/were all GSDs. Huskies in general are a little smaller, and smaller dogs do generally last a little longer across the board. The idea of intentionally breeding husky into GSD to improve longevity makes me anxious.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh yes, I did not mean to suggest deliberate breeding at all! I was just grateful/surprised that our dog is still doing well at 11-12ish and wondering if it was due to the mixing...

That's great that your shepherds have had such long healthy lives!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Years ago as a teen I had a Shepherd Collie mix.She was a wonderful girl.The woman I bought her from raised one litter a year and most were sold for "farm dogs". She lived a long healthy life with my parents, even though I intended to take her with me when I moved out. My dad was so attached that I didn't have the heart to separate them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDchoice said:


> Oh yes, I did not mean to suggest deliberate breeding at all! I was just grateful/surprised that our dog is still doing well at 11-12ish and wondering if it was due to the mixing...
> 
> That's great that your shepherds have had such long healthy lives!!


I didn't think you were suggesting that, but there seems to be a belief that mixes are more healthy and live longer. In fact, our local paper did a comparison between mongrels and purebreds something like:
Initial cost..................$200 shelter fee.............................$2500 breeder price
Training....................$75 group classes...........................$2000/year
Food..........................$35/month......................................$120 gourmet/specialized dog food
Veterinary cost...........$60 well puppy exam.....................$600/year on average.

That wasn't the exact figures, but you get the idea. It was seriously slanted. Yes, some people who buy purebred are also crazy about them and spend a lot more on them, than you would if you had dog on a chain in the back yard. But I expect most of the folks on this forum that share their lives with a mixed breed, feed them the same stuff they feed their purebred dogs, take them to the same types of classes, and take them to the vet as needed.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the idea that mixed breed dogs are “healthier” is not completely without merit… on one hand, there’s the genetic diversity argument which seems valid enough on the surface. however, when you consider that there is no official registry to accurately report or track genetic issues in mixed breeds, that’s where the theory takes a turn.

my track record so far, my purebreds have been significantly healthier. as in, 2-4 vet visits in 13yrs each type of healthy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I think every mixed breed deserves a loving home, that doesn't mean you should be intentionally breeding them. 
And there is no such thing as a "designer breed" beyond marketing parlance.

The GSD Malamute(?) in the first photo (2016 thread btw) is stunning .... and a terrible breed choice to intentionally mix.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Fodder said:


> the idea that mixed breed dogs are “healthier” is not completely without merit… on one hand, there’s the genetic diversity argument which seems valid enough on the surface. however, when you consider that there is no official registry to accurately report or track genetic issues in mixed breeds, that’s where the theory takes a turn.
> 
> my track record so far, my purebreds have been significantly healthier. as in, 2-4 vet visits in 13yrs each type of healthy.


Well, yes and no on the genetic diversity. If you are breeding with good understanding of the lines you are breeding and accurate information on what problems the lines tend to carry, you can make breeding decisions to avoid certain health problems. However this depends on having the folks behind the dogs you acquire being transparent about their lines. On the other hand if the breeds you are mixing both have problems, say with HD. Then you can still have the gene on both sides and throw a litter with a higher than average number of dysplastic dogs. Otherwise, you are just breeding a dog with a variety of problems in its ancestry to another dog with a variety of problems in its ancestry, and some are going to crop up in the pups. Where the purebred dog lacks in health is when folks take an undiagnosed affected dog, say with DM, and breeds that back into the line of dogs that created it. Your chances of getting affected pups goes way up. If the problem has to be on both sides of the equation and you breed a dog that is from a breed where such a condition is common in your breed to a breed of dog where that issue is not heard of, then you can avoid that single issue. Yay. But at what cost. How many issues are you just as likely to have or more likely to have because of the pairing. 

The big issue of breeding mixes is that you might love your Fido and your friend may be head over heels in love with their Minnie, but Fido/Minnie puppies may not draw a lot of homes desiring them. 75% of the dogs in shelters are mongrels. Why add to that. If you want a shepherd/collie mix, or a shepherd/husky cross, find your nearest listing of unwanted dogs and pick a candidate or two that looks like what you want. Will it be healthy? Is it alive? If it is alive, then it is dying. How and when it goes is the luck of the draw. How healthy it is depends on what is in its genes, what you feed it, how much you feed in proportion to how much exercise the dog gets, how close you live to a nuclear power plant, how many pesticides you use on your foods, in your garden, put on your dog, what other poisons your dog is subjected to and so on. The living critter is a pie, and only a piece of the pie is genetics. Nutrition, environment, hygene, and phsyical fitness also play parts. I wonder, since they decided to draw comparisons on a purebred's cost opposed to a mixed breed's cost, whether they did any studies on whether purebred dog owners are more or less likely to walk their dogs and provide for appropriate exercise for their dogs than owners of mixed breeds on average.

We like to think that most of the mixed breed owners out there just love dogs of whatever type and want to give a good life to a rescued animal. But a lot of folks just get a mutt because they have kids and it is expected. Most of those folks are not on internet sites determining the best nutrition for their animals, or what kind/amount of exercise the dog needs. So while most of the folks here and lots of other people will treat their resident mix with the same attention as they would a purebred, lots of folks get a mix because they are cheaper and easier to acquire, and they are just as likely if not more likely to cut corners in both time and energy expended on the animal.


----------

